# surge protection for recessed power plug?



## 205bhamjim (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm wiring in a recesed power box head high for the wall mounted tv. As this this is the normal romex in-wall outlet wiring scenario per code, how do I surge protect the tv? are there any small protectors that would fit behind, or does someone make a special recessed power box with built in surge protection?

Thanks,

Jim - Birmingham, AL


----------



## MarkHipp (Apr 18, 2010)

Not sure about a recessed box but, Home Depot and Lowes both sell Receptacles with built in surge protection. I bought one at Home Depot for $20.


http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Feb 2, 2009)

Panamax makes one of the best. We use them all the time for home theater installs. Trust me the price may be high but they are worth it. They are recessed and are amazing.


----------

